# co2 system



## BUDZ420 (Oct 13, 2006)

i cant afford any high tech system so i was wondering if anybody knows somthing i can build to attach this co2 tank to slowly release co2 throughout the whole light cycle


----------



## Canso (Oct 13, 2006)

you would probly have better luck with dry ice.

use that for your paint gun.

you can get a regulater to fit that with some extra fittings. but are expensive.


----------

